# fishing mate jr.



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

just bought one today, any tips/modifacations out there?


----------



## nemo (Jun 16, 2004)

Where did you buy it from


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Just balance the load. And enjoy. Now there are roleeze wheel up grades. But they are expensive.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Digger said:


> Just balance the load. And enjoy. Now there are roleeze wheel up grades. But they are expensive.


yep, sure look nice though.


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

*Green Top Has them on sale..................*

149.00 for the sr and 134.99 for the jr  

><))))*>


----------



## nemo (Jun 16, 2004)

Where is GreenTop?


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

nemo said:


> Where is GreenTop?


Greentop is in richmond on the by-pass to Charlotsville,, if i remember right it is exit#1 past the mall about a mile up on your left. But they close at 6 pm so if ya go go early.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Actually they close at 8.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Ifn I aint lost what little mind I gots left, Greentop will be haven a sale this weekend due to the gunshow going on at the fairgrounds and the outdoor show *mainly for hunting* at the Showplace,, Great show for hunting stuff.
Best way to get to Greentop from Va beach is take 64 west to 295 north to 95 north, as soon as you get on 95 north take the second exit to where it ends then take a left and Greentop will be about 1/4 mile on the right. Cant miss it.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

CrawFish said:


> Actually they close at 8.


last time i was there it was a Friday night and we got there at a 5:45 and they were closing,, so unless the times changed. in the past 2 months might be 8:00


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

fishbone4_14_74 said:


> last time i was there it was a Friday night and we got there at a 5:45 and they were closing,, so unless the times changed. in the past 2 months might be 8:00


These are the hours:

10193 Washington Hwy • Glen Allen, Va 23059
We're Open 7 Days A Week: M-F 8am-9pm • Sat 8am-6pm • Sun 9am-5pm
Phone: 804.550.2188 FAX: 804.550.2693

http://www.greentophuntfish.com/


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

well dang must of been a saturday that i went up there ,, i knew there was a 6 closing time there lol


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

UMM..... Back to the Fishing Mate CART!!  
J/K


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

hey you got one now looks like im going to have to run and get one myself


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

fishbone4_14_74 said:


> hey you got one now looks like im going to have to run and get one myself


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> UMM..... Back to the Fishing Mate CART!!
> J/K


If you keep the cooler on the back end where the tires are, then you don't feel that much weight when you pull. But be carefull when loading on the back end. If you don't have the support on the back, then it will flip. If you set it down just remember to slide the cooler to the front. It's a saver. I can load rods, tackle bag, cooler, and chair and pull down the pier and not worry about poking anyone with my surf rods.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks for the tip.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*About the Cart*

I am looking into getting one myself.

Are the tire upgrades really necessary. I know bubbablue (for example) has purchased $100 tires for his cart (I think  )

Will one of the things break down to fit into a car trunk? Or are they desigend for a suv?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

i got the fishing mate jr. the dimsions are 20w 40l x 10 1/2 high. hope this helps.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*We Have Gone Through This Before*

Fyremanref

It is time for you to do a search on cart again as you know that both Bubbablue and I have discussed our carts at great length.  

But to answer your questions:
1. The original fish mate tires will work because I have seen these carts at SPSP. However, Bubbablue will tell you that Roleez wheels will work better. Some owners keep both sets of wheels - Roleez for sand and original for pier.
2. No, you cannot take the cart apart except for the wheels and handle.
3. The Roleez wheel cost well over $100 each.

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/data/500/11391spspcart.jpg


----------



## Smilingg (Jul 19, 2005)

How well--or should I phrase that as "How Poorly"--do the original wheels work on sand?


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

ok got the cartt togeather ,i just have one issue with it. the pins that hold the wheel on suck! is there a better pin to use? also what do i use to pump up the tires, can i use a regular tire pump or gas station pump?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Darn the pins that hold my wheels on are great. Easy on and off(makes storage and travel easy) And just spin the pin's back on the hub for storage, when the wheels are off.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*ShoreFisher72*

You might want to replace cotter pins with shaft collars, but I am not sure if the Fish n Mate axle is long enough to hold the shaft collars. Maybe other owners can tell you as you now know that I am not a Fish and Mate owner.  

Offhand, if I am not wrong, you should not fill your wheels at the filling station because you might hurt the tires. Read your manual. Maybe the other owners can advise you. But I can tell all the Roleez owners - use hand pump PERIOD as the Roleez wheels will not take more than 4 PSI - you got that right.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> just bought one today, any tips/modifacations out there?


Get some galvanized fencing, small mesh, and use cable straps to attach to bottom and sides. That way you can hang stuff on side, like release pins and anchors, plus you won't have big gaps in bottom for stuff to fall thru. then it also works great to carry big fish to pier house to weigh.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Digger said:


> Darn the pins that hold my wheels on are great. Easy on and off(makes storage and travel easy) And just spin the pin's back on the hub for storage, when the wheels are off.


hey how do you get these on? ive tried and they dont go thru both holes? in other words they fall out


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Cart Brand*

I am beginning to think that Digger and ShoreFisher72 have different brand of carts. It has been so long that I have forgotten the other brand name, but if I recall - Fish and Mate does not have a forward small wheel whereas the other brand does.

ShoreFisher72 - I am only pointing out the possibility of 2 different brand carts so that you will not go crazy figuring out what Digger was talking about. Also another giveaway is that you were talking about putting the pins through two holes while Digger was talking about spinning the pins onto the axle. I think it is just a failure to communicate between you two.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

yea on the end of the axle is 2 holes. what i have are about the size of a quarter and they are coiled.i can get them into one hole but not both?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The one I have is "reels on wheels" which has a solid axle and the circular pin just slides thru the hole holding the wheels on securely(GreenCart good obersvation) and making it easy to remove and reuse. If they don't work for you go to a Autoparts store and get some carter pins(sp) they are cheap and bend them as needed.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

well i got them on with no problems today ,i must have just been in a hurry. thanks to all for the help.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Thanks GC*



Green Cart said:


> Fyremanref
> 
> It is time for you to do a search on cart again as you know that both Bubbablue and I have discussed our carts at great length.


Thanks GC,

I have done a search and I still have pictures of your cart and a hard copy of BubbBlues modification. 

I was just thinking if the the wheels are almost always replaced by users, they why is the manufacturer upgrading the "stock" wheels.

But thanks again for your imput.

Jeff


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Roleez Wheels Too Expensive*

Fryemanjef

I am having trouble reading into your below quote: 

I was just thinking if the the wheels are almost always replaced by users, they why is the manufacturer upgrading the "stock" wheels.

Some users replace the original Fish n Mate wheels with Roleez wheels because as we both know by now  the cart is easier to pull with Roleez wheels. As far as the manufacturer is upgrading the "stock" wheels, I have not seen any evidence, but I can tell you why they are not upgrading. If the manufacturer is to replace all original wheels with Roleez, the cart will be too expensive to put on the market.

I have discussed with Roleez in the past to convince the manufacturer to use Roleez wheels instead because there is a growing demand for it. Apparently, the growing demand is not huge enough, but I am not surprised. Who want to pay $200 increase for a cart?


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

what is the smallest wheels i can get for sand use?


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Thanks for the clarification*

Thanks GC.

Figured the upgrades were necessary, after all I will just follow the crowd at lunch time.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Wheel Size*

check out www.roleez.com for wheel sizes. 

each - 19.3" high x 9" - 264 lbs load - $120.20
each - 16.5" high x 7.9" - 176 lbs load - $99.57
each - 11.8" high x 7" - 121 lbs load - $60.67

A word of warning: You might be tempted to use the smallest wheel, but don't forget that will bring the bottom of the cart closer to the sand. Just be careful in your design. Maybe the other fish n mate owner can step up with additional advice.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*ShoreFisher72*

I thought you would be out by now fishing and evaluating your new Fish n Mate 

Me - I am thinking hard about going early tomorrow morning myself, but it is going to be another hot day


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Green Cart said:


> check out www.roleez.com for wheel sizes.
> 
> each - 19.3" high x 9" - 264 lbs load - $120.20
> each - 16.5" high x 7.9" - 176 lbs load - $99.57
> ...



yea i have the jr. version i just think the 16.6 wheels may be a little too much.i have the 4x14 tires that came with it right now.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Smallest Roleez Wheels Should Be Okay*

I wish other Fish n Mate Roleez conversion owners would speak up, but I think the smallest Roleez wheels should be okay. Just be careful as I don't want to be responsible if something goes wrong.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Green Cart said:


> I wish other Fish n Mate Roleez conversion owners would speak up, but I think the smallest Roleez wheels should be okay. Just be careful as I don't want to be responsible if something goes wrong.



lol, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Axle Size*

ShoreFisher72

I just got back from buying bloodworms. I thought of something - axle size. It is 1/2" for the smallest wheel and 1" for the next two larger wheels. I also notice that since you are not a supported user, yu won't be able to search for "cart" as key and "bubbleblue" as user. So I went back to www.roleez.com to look up the axle sizes. I feel better now that I have looked up the axle sizes and warned you.


----------

